# Pepto dose please



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

What's the dose and how often can it be given?? 

Friend has a goat with what sounds like her rumen is shutting down. Diarrhea, very lethargic but still drinking. Giving b complex and probios.

I advised her on dark and or going to a vet and getting a rumen bolus.

Doe has history of liver fluke. She was wormed last with 2cc of Ivomec plus. Doe weighs 65lbs (Nubian-yearling) advice that was given to her per vets on FB was Ivomec plus 1cc per 100# so she was under dosed for quite a while. Has a clean fecal no cocci-

She is going to give electros. 

Anything else guys??


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Also giving 4cc of red cell for anemia


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

For Pepto - I give the same as a human dose. I hope the poor goat pulls through.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If her rumen is shutting down she needs to get cd antitoxin in her or MOM..but you dont want to use both MOM and Pepto at the same time...whats her temp?


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Temp 101.4

I was asking pepto dose because she was giving it and i wanted to check and see if she was dosing it right. 

She said she heard a "faint" noise from her rumen threw a stethoscope but the doe is not chewing cud. 

She is going out to go and try and steal cud from another goat. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

CD antitoxin is on the way to her


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good, temp is within normal range, stealing a cud will help..also dark flat beer,...CD ANtitoxin is large amounts...here is a quote from goat link..remeind her not to give more then 10 cc per injection sight..



> Keep a bottle of CD ANTI toxin on hand at all times :
> New dosing information Directly from Colorado Serum:
> No need to give this every 6 hours- the recommended dosing for goats is as follows:
> kids under 6lbs give them 3ccs injected SQ every 12hours
> ...


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

She said her husband is going to get the beer on his way home. I told her to make sure it was a dark beer and to give it flat at room temperature. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

She says she is still drinking good and is nibbling on alfalfa but is spitting it out a lot. I have her your electrolyte mix Cathy and told her to offer it to her free choice. She still has the doe with the other goats because she doesn't want to stress he by removing her. She did move the doe into a different pasture to avoid her getting reinfected with live flukes


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds like they are doing good..she can also dose probiotics to help restore flora in the gut...its good she is eating..even a little...I would be giving B complex as well...

was she acting this way before or after worming?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Just saying…..childrens pepto has no aspirin where is the adult version has aspirin . May want to avoid the aspirin with this poor goat..


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks trickyroo- didn't know that. I have kids pepto, never tried adult so I have never seen the ingredients 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Sorry I didn't update any yesterday.

The doe is doing much better this morning. Poop is almost back to normal and she is moving around much more and her owner says she seems to have a really good appetite this morning!!! 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------

